# Craftsman rider w/B&G 19.5 rough idle/stalls



## arej00dazed (Dec 28, 2007)

have a Craftsman riding mower, 917.289073, with a 19.5 B&G engine. About 4-5 years old.

The problem I'm having:
-on first start, will start instantly but idles slow and rough, have to throttle up slowly to get engine up top speed. Once up to speed, runs fine.

-can mow for 20~ min then engine stalls. Acts like its starved of fuel??

-once this happens, will not start for a while, as if it needs a cool down period

What I've replace/done:
-air, fuel, oil filter
-battery
-lawn tractor solenoid, Part #: 192507
-spark plug
-fresh gas
-carb and fuel bowl looks new on inside and out, no build ups

After replacing solenoid, it started fine and ran longer, but still stalled and took awhile before it would start again. Now its back to rough idle at start and stalls sooner again. Took carb/fuel bowl off, looks like new in and out. Large OD tube from carb to engine by valves has a rubber O gasket that seems too large, would not fit back in grooves on reassembly. However, this problem existed before doing this. Have not looked at valves, need to check spark at plug.

It acts as it something overheats and requires a cool down period before operating again. NEED HELP PLEASE!!!


----------



## MPR (Aug 28, 2010)

Have you adjusted the valves lately? Also, make sure that the gas cap vent is not plugged up and clean the cooling fins of any dirt/debris.


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

It never hurts to check the valve adjustment and cleaning the cooling fins as MPR especially on an OHV engine. Well I said it never hurts; unless, you find a serious problem that is valve related.

It sounds like you have two problems.

Need to have model, type number and datecode of the Briggs engine. Lately the parts look-up at Searpartsdirect simply does work except thru some backdoor search entries. Even when the parts look works Sears hides the engine and transmission model numbers.

You might wonder why I need all the engine numbers. It is cause what you are describing would be a Nikki carburetor and they come in multiple configs. The large o-ring on some is very important that it must fit correctly as it controls fuel flow thru the main metering jet. When this fails it causes the carburetor fuel mixture to be too rich which will cause rough idling.

The problem of dying after being use awhile sounds like an ignition coil failure. You should be able to verify this by checking for spark intermediately upon the engine shut down failure. I also check for a mouse bed under the engine shroud as this will also cause an overheat problem.


----------



## arej00dazed (Dec 28, 2007)

Thanks for the info so far. Gas cap is fine. I tried running it with the cap loose, no difference. While there is debris on the deck, there is no build up. I try keeping it cleaned off as much as possible and the engine compartment. And I've had the engine cover, so no mice build up.

As for the engine numbers, I try getting them as soon as I can. I plan to look at the valves next. From a youtube video on a similar mower with same engine, it stated the valves should be at .005 clearance. This true? Where exactly is that measured from? I have the basic knowledge of the valves, just the details I'm fuzzy on. I'm crap for troubleshooting, but if someone can tell me whats wrong/where to look, I can do that and fix it myself.

As for ignition coil, I did not see that item on the sears part site. But if its an engine item, that explains why. Where exactly on the engine do I find the model number? Is there a brick and mortar store that would sell B&G engine parts (gaskets, etc) or will it all have to be ordered online?

I'll try getting all this info within the next couple of days. My wife works evenings now, so I'm Mr. Mom and Softball Mom now and I have very limited time. But I try to make do with what lil time I can muster, between ball, dinner, dishes and being damn sick every friggin weekend......sorry, ranting.


----------



## SABL (Jul 4, 2008)

NAPA may be able to supply the engine parts. I always check with them first.....they have more than you think. 

Buckeye Power Sales can get the parts but expect to pay dearly......I only went there once and learned my lesson.


----------



## arej00dazed (Dec 28, 2007)

Model: 31P677
Type: 1373

Check spark at s.plug, good. S.plug seemed dirty for a new plug, seemed to have a light coat of oil on the end. Maybe an hour on it, but a lot of starting too. Put the plug back in, now it won't start. Smelled like it flooded, but was messing with the choke too.


----------



## arej00dazed (Dec 28, 2007)

31P677-1373-B1


----------



## AVB (Nov 28, 2014)

The jet in the carburetor on this has a very tiny o-ring on it to hold it in place. When these go bad they allow the fuel mixture to be too rich. 

Something else to keep in mind this particular engine also has head gasket that like to blow between the cylinder and the valve galley.


----------



## arej00dazed (Dec 28, 2007)

Update:

I replaced the Armature-Magneto (B&G part no. 592841). After installation and proper gap, it fired right up and purred like a kitten. Turned off then back on, no problem. Finished putting back together, fired right up. 

So I mowed half the back yard, bout half hour of mowing. Stopped for gas and to yell at my kids. 10 min later, jumped on….wouldn’t start. ***!!! So I put my daughter on it to trip the seat sensor (BTW, anyway to bypass/disable that damn sensor?) and manually played with the choke. At full open, was able to get it to start. So we switched seats and I finished mowing the grass with no problem.

So after mowing and a few times rocking it cause was low on gas, I parked it by the shed, turned off then back on, started right up, twice. Turned off, waited a few minutes….wouldn’t start. Tried agai….*POW*. Didn’t know what the POW came from. Looked at sparked plug, seemed fine (did not remove). But it wouldn’t start again. So I just put it away til I can get more gas the next day (today).


----------



## Basementgeek (Feb 7, 2005)

Have you ever checked the valve adjustment ?

BG


----------

